# Good luck all!



## jassiinpublic (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck.

Jassi


----------



## bacchi (Apr 15, 2010)

jassiinpublic said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> Just wanted to wish everyone the best of luck.
> 
> Jassi


Understand a raw score of 50% is sufficient.

Best of luck


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

bacchi said:


> Understand a raw score of 50% is sufficient.
> Best of luck


Do you mean in terms of number correct vs. number incorrect? Is that to say you would pass then if you aced the morning section (40/40) and completely bombed the afternoon (0/40) you would still receive a "pass"?


----------



## rjmaster19 (Apr 15, 2010)

Just to be on the safe side I'm going to do the morning AND afternoon 

Good Luck everyone!



knight1fox3 said:


> Do you mean in terms of number correct vs. number incorrect? Is that to say you would pass then if you aced the morning section (40/40) and completely bombed the afternoon (0/40) you would still receive a "pass"?


----------



## Rei (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm getting nervous myself too. Good luck everyone!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 15, 2010)

rjmaster19 said:


> Just to be on the safe side I'm going to do the morning AND afternoon
> Good Luck everyone!


Oh for sure! I was just curious


----------

